# Got my Compact yesterday



## MichaelW (Mar 17, 2008)

I am pumped!!! I will be riding my new Moots tomorrow!!!

I am heading to the garage in the next couple of minutes to put the final touches on my Vamoots Compact. I will snap a pic or 2 and post an update if I have time before heading back to work this afternoon.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Talk to me goose. Whatcha kitting it out with? Campy? Wheels? 
Make sure you purchase alligator I-linnk cables. 
Enjoy!


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 17, 2008)

7700 Dura Ace: Due to last minute fund shortage
FSA Wing Bar 
FSA OS 115 Stem
DT 240 hubs with Sun rims
Aliante seat
Thomson seatpost
Green King headset


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Your life will never be the same. Enjoy it, just don't sleep with it tonight.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Mootsie said:


> Your life will never be the same. Enjoy it, just don't sleep with it tonight.


Why not?? I would!


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 17, 2008)

I am not going to sleep with it, I have a Moots Rigormootis already, but this is my 1st Ti road bike though. I am looking forward to putting some miles on it though.


----------



## Darth Moots (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats! Enjoy it


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is a pic sory it took so long.:thumbsup: 

Sorry for the less than great pic. I will snap more when I have timeie NOT RIDING my new bike.


----------



## neil0502 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nicely done!

Look forward to more pics, details, and a ride report from your first exceptional day!!


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 17, 2008)

So, here is my ride report. 

I got 3 hours on the Compact on Sunday, and I took it on the regular roads that I spend a lot of time on when riding on the road. I know these roads well and I know how the roads feel while riding a carbon bike that I have been riding for the past 7 years. By feel I mean how rough or smooth the overall feel of the bike on different surfaces of the roads.

1. On some roads the Compact felt much smoother than my Trek 5500. On freshly graved roads it was not as smooth, but it was much smoother on the roads that the Graved roads that had been driven on for 2-3 months. 

2. On brick streets, yes these still exist, the Compact was MUCH smoother. Which was a surprise to me. I got ~ two miles on the brick streets with a little uphill riding on these roads and it felt quicker while going up hill.

3. Sharp hits, i.e. bridge expansion joints, there seemed to be less give and it felt like the hit traveled directly up the seat stays, but I only went over ~ over passes in 50 miles. Really I can not complain about that.

4. The rear end feels much more stiff and solid than the Trek did while sprinting and climbing. I did some all out sprints in the drops and felt like more power went to the rear wheel than on my previous bike. On the climbs the rear end seemed to be glued to the ground and seemed to just glide up hill.

5. The steering in much quicker than the Trek which is not a complaint I always though the Treks steering was a little slow. It is not track bike fast, but faster than before. I know that is not clear, but I am not sure how to elaborate.

Over all the frame was rock solid while riding and I am pumped. I never thought I would like a Ti road bike as much as I do.:thumbsup:


----------

